# Help w/sound driver



## graysayhk (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay so I tried to download My MP3 2.0 (I had it on my old computer and loved it). When I go to open it, it says something like setParams no sound driver in use. I looked in the device manager and the audio device looks fine. I tried right clicking the program and running it as XP, but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Problem #1: Sometimes a small problem with firmware doesn't show up in the Device Manager because the driver is still able to function. Delete your sound card driver and any other sound-related drivers and re-start your machine. They will re-install from a backup that should be clean.

Problem #2: You're using Vista. This program may not be compatible with Vista at all. Contact the developer and ask.

Please post back with your results, whether the problem is solved or not.


----------

